# New to me truck



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Well I have been wanting a diesel for awhile and finally started looking and found this one. 7.3 turbo with 89,000 miles. Only missing 4x4 but what the hell, wouldnt have used it that much anyhow. Whatcha think.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Sweet find with only 89K on it.

Lemme guess, an old man that only drove it on Sunday.  


Seriously though, my Grandfather sold his F-350 when he bought his Toyota. It was 12 years old and only had 65K on the ticker. Someone got a good truck when they got that one.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

LOL! No a young guy had it. He bought it from an old lady at 19k. He just took great care of it. It wont look much different for as long as I have it.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Nice Rig!!


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats on the truck !! It looks very clean and the low mileage is a big plus. The 7.3l is bulletproof.......



Now it's time for a programmer !?!?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sweet Rig, HOW MUCH WAS IT...:birthday2


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

nice find


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks better than the Mustang and I hope it runs better than the Bronco. How's the boat going? You haven't taken it to the jetties I hope.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

You had me going there for a second. I just sold my 96 Ford F250 PSD that is the same exact color as that one last week. Thought you may have been the buyer until I read how many miles you had on it. Mine turned 247k miles the day before I sold her. 

Those are some great motors and seem to hold up real well. I had a few problems with mine over the last year (one reason why I decided to go ahead and sell her), so if you ever have any questions don't hesitate to throw them my way.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

LIVIN said:


> Congrats on the truck !! It looks very clean and the low mileage is a big plus. The 7.3l is bulletproof.......
> 
> Now it's time for a programmer !?!?


Agree.... bulletproof.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

any suggestions on a programmer???


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

that's a clean good looking truck salt,what kinda fuel burn are you getting with it?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am getting 18 mpg.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i had the super chps in mine and the fuel burn was really poor due
to smashing the pedal to the floor.i took mine out and sold it.you'll
be playing with that go pedal.i'll never buy another one,save your money.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I owned my truck (96 F250 7.3 PSD) for 11.5 years and never put a programmer of any kind in it. The day I sold her she was still averaging just over 18 mpg and I pulled a 25ft horse trailer and a 20ft boat with her on a fairly regular basis and she pulled just fine. Its my opinion that if programmers were good for trucks they would come already installed. Just keep the oil and filters changed on a regular basis and she'll last you almost forever. I agree with the previous post, save your money.

Edit: She didn't get 18 mpg when I was pulling anything. She would average about 13 - 15 mpg with a load. Didn't want there to be any confusion.



saltwatersensations said:


> any suggestions on a programmer???


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I heard that a chip will improve the gas mileage also. Not saying I wouldnt play with the pedal every once in a while, but i dont have deep pockets so I couldnt afford to do that too much.


----------



## KBEN (Nov 4, 2007)

Great buy, I bought my 97 F350 PS dually in 2003 with 79,000, it now has 150,000 and is still going strong pulls a 34' FW and goes right on down the road.


----------

